# Zwangsgeführte Kontakte bei Kat.1 ?



## Gaida (5 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich streite mich gerade mit meinem Kunden über die von ihm beigestellten, "Not-Halt-Kreis" Bauteile, ich nenn die einfach mal so. In jedem fall werden dort einfache Relais ohne Zwangsführung verwendet.
Ich meine das ist so n.i.o.

Nun will ich das meinem Kunden ja auch beweisen, aber da haperts, ich habe schon etliche Normen durchgesucht aber nirgends gefunden das man bei Kat. 1 Relais mit Zwangsgeführten Kontakten einsetzen muss, macht ja auch eigentlich keinen Sinn da ich ja das Relais über den Öffner garnicht überwache (Rückführkreis)

Naja ein bischen was hab ich doch gefunden, auch ein Relais kann ein bewährtes bauteil sein und für Kat.1 anwendbar sein oder liege ich verkehrt ?
Auszug
_Bewährt nur bewährt, wenn: _
_a)andere Einflüsse berücksichtigt sind, z. B. Schwingung, und _
_b)zwangsläufig erregte Funktion vorliegt und _
_c)Ausfall durch geeignete Verfahren vermieden ist, z. B. Überdimensionierung (siehe Tabelle D.2 ), und _
_d)der Strom in den Kontakten durch Sicherungen oder Schutzschalter begrenzt ist, um ein Verschweißen der Kontakte zu vermeiden und _
_e)Kontakte zwangsgeführt sind, wenn sie für Überwachungen angewendet werden. _

Wenn ich alles richtig verstehe muss mein relais nur "groß" genug sein und die Welt ist i.o.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Safety (5 März 2009)

*Kat1*

Hi Gaida,
es handelt sich bei Deiner Sicherheitsfunktion um eine KAT1!
Also um eine nur sehr gering Gefährliche Maschine!
Und lese mal genau was Überdimensioniert bedeutet!
Wenn man das alles einhält ist das schon O.K. für eine KAT1!!!

Safety


----------



## Gaida (5 März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, habe ich natürlich gelesen, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das "z.B" als oder aufzufassen ist....


_Bauteile, die in Schutzschaltkreisen angewendet werden, sollten unterlastet werden, z. B. durch: _
_–den Strom, der durch die Schaltkontakte geleitet wird, und der weniger als die Hälfte des Strom-Nennwertes betragen sollte; _
_–die Schaltfrequenz der Bauteile, die weniger als die Hälfte des Schaltfrequenz-Nennwertes betragen sollte und _
_–die Gesamtanzahl der erwarteten Schaltungen, die zehnmal kleiner ist als die Anzahl der Schaltungen, für die diese elektrische Einrichtung ausgelegt ist. _


----------



## Safety (7 März 2009)

Hi Gaida,
bei der KAT1 Architektur ist alles abhängig von einem Bauteil fällt dieses aus fällt auch die Gesamte Sicherheit aus! Deshalb müssen die verwendeten Bauteile auch sehr Betriebssicher sein. Wenn auch nur ein Punkt von der Liste nicht eingehalten wird kann das zu einem Gefährlichen Ausfall der Komponente führen und das bedeutet bei KAT1 keine Sicherheit mehr. Deshalb auch der Hinweis das man dies nur für Ungefährliche Maschinen einsetzen darf!


----------



## Gaida (8 März 2009)

Hallo safety,
danke für deine Antwort.

Mich musst du nicht überzeugen, ich tendiere ja immer dazu, "Lieber ein bischen sicherer, schadet ja nicht".

Ok, jetzt aber nochmal konkret, "ungefährliche Maschine?" wozu brauche ich bei einer ungefährlichen Maschine überhaupt einen Not-Halt, ist ja evtl. ganauso ungefährlich wie meine Waschmaschine !?

In meinem Fall handelt es sich um offene Leichtfördertechnik, mit Gurtförderern und Rollenbahn, das Transportgut hat eine Masse von 5-10KG und die Transportgeschwindigkeit liegt zwischen 10 und 20 m/min. Es sind keine Einzugsstellen vorhanden. Man könnte aber z.B. stolpern und mit seine "Gesicht" auf dem Band landen. Ist das jetzt eine ungefährliche Maschine ?

Noch eine Frage: Was bedeutet bei der Bedingung für das relais / hilfschütz : b)zwangsläufig erregte Funktion vorliegt und ..., ich dachte ja erst die meinen den Zwangsöffneden Not_aus taster aber dann müsste das bei den Bedingungen für das Schütz ja auch in den Anforderungen stehen ?!

Ein Schütz ist auch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen bewährt:
Nur bewährt, wenn: 
a)andere Einflüsse berücksichtigt sind, z. B. Schwingung, und 
b)Ausfall durch geeignete Verfahren vermieden ist, z. B. Überdimensionierung (siehe Tabelle D.2  ), und 
c)der Strom zur Last durch eine thermische Schutzeinrichtung begrenzt ist und 
d)die Schaltungen mit einer Sicherung gegen Überlastungen geschützt werden.


----------



## Safety (8 März 2009)

Hi Gida,


> Ok, jetzt aber nochmal konkret, "ungefährliche Maschine?" wozu brauche ich bei einer ungefährlichen Maschine überhaupt einen Not-Halt, ist ja evtl. ganauso ungefährlich wie meine Waschmaschine !?


  Bei einer Waschmaschine geht man von einem Gegenstand des täglichen Gebrauchs aus, soll bedeuten  jeder kennt  das Risiko und kann auch damit umgehen!  *Ich meinte das Risiko nicht das Waschen! *
Bei einer Maschine muss man davon ausgehen das nicht jeder die Gefahr erkennen kann! Die MRL 2006 fordert einen Not-Halt, es gibt auch Ausnahmen die aber mit Sicherheit nicht greifen bei Dir, Beispiel bei einer Instandhaltungsmaßnahme kommt einer in den Gurt jetzt ist ein Not-Halt schon eine Schöne Sache! Not-Halt Anforderungen siehe Norm 13850.


> In meinem Fall handelt es sich um offene Leichtfördertechnik, mit Gurtförderern und Rollenbahn, das Transportgut hat eine Masse von 5-10KG und die Transportgeschwindigkeit liegt zwischen 10 und 20 m/min. Es sind keine Einzugsstellen vorhanden. Man könnte aber z.B. stolpern und mit seine "Gesicht" auf dem Band landen. Ist das jetzt eine ungefährliche Maschine ?


  Es ist für mich unmöglich, aus der ferne,  zu beurteilen was für einen PL oder Kat deine Maschine hat! Aber wie kommst Du auf KAT1, es kann durchaus auch eine KAT B oder PLa  sein! 


> Noch eine Frage: Was bedeutet bei der Bedingung für das relais / hilfschütz : b)zwangsläufig erregte Funktion vorliegt und ..., ich dachte ja erst die meinen den Zwangsöffneden Not_aus taster aber dann müsste das bei den Bedingungen für das Schütz ja auch in den Anforderungen stehen ?!
> 
> Ein Schütz ist auch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen bewährt:
> Nur bewährt, wenn:
> ...


  Hier bin ich mir auch nicht 100% Sicher, ich habe nur sehr selten mit KAT B oder 1 zutun! Werde ich deswegen heute nicht beantworten, ich frage da nochmal nach!


----------



## jabba (8 März 2009)

Ohne jetzt den genauen Wortlaut zu kennen, würde ich alleine aus der Erfahrung und dem Sicherheitsgedanken folgende Interpretation zu :



> b)zwangsläufig erregte Funktion vorliegt und ..


 
abgeben:

Eine nicht zwangläufig erregte Funktion wäre z.B. bei einem Stromstrossschalter gegeben, da es ohne Energie (erregung) in einer Schaltstellung verbleiben kann. Ich hatte mal von Siemens die Relais der Serie LZX: eingesetzt. Die haben zwangsgeführte Kontakt, jedoch konnte man diese über die Handbetätigung feststellen was bemängelt wurde.


Nochmal zurück auf die Ursprungsfrage. Wenn ein Relais eingesetzt wurde, woher weisst Du das keine Zwangführung vorliegt. Bei den von mir eingesetzten Relais von Siemens und Finder z.B. sind alle mit zwangsführung. Die Zwangsführung sagt ja nur aus, das Öffner und Schliesser eines Kontaktes niemals gleichzeitig an sein können.

Zu dem Fall kann ich wie Safety aus der Ferne nix sagen, aus der Erfahrung weiss ich halt nur, das fast immer Transportbänder zu niedrig eingestuft werden. Mir ist noch nie ein Band in der Art (Last/Geschwindigkeit) untergekommen ,was wirklich sicher war.


----------



## Safety (8 März 2009)

Hi Jabba,
   ich denke auch, dass hier deine Interpretation gemeint ist!
Aber wie geschrieben der Wortlaut lässt auch andere Möglichkeiten zu!
Deshalb werde ich versuchen es genau in Erfahrung zubringen.


----------



## jabba (8 März 2009)

Das wäre gut, denn es zählen ja hier immer nur Fakten.

Mal ein Beispiel ob ein Schütz bewährt ist oder nicht um in Kat1 anerkannt zu werden.


----------



## Gaida (8 März 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den genauen Wortlaut zu kennen, würde ich alleine aus der Erfahrung und dem Sicherheitsgedanken folgende Interpretation zu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_Ja ich muss dir recht geben, Förderbänder werden in der Regel nicht durch Zäune o.ä. geschützt und Stopp-Lichtschranken am Band Ende werden in der Regel auch nicht durch eine 2. Lichtschranke o.ä. überwacht und sind auch selten drahtbruchsicher verschaltet, je nach Fördermasse und Geschwindigkeit kann es da auch zu Quetschstellen und/oder zum Absturz von den Fördergütern kommen, da muss schon genau hinschauen ob man Papiertaschentücher oder Getriebe transportiert._

Viele Grüße und Danke für euer Interesse


----------



## Safety (22 März 2009)

Hallo,
fast hätte ich vergessen hier zuantworten!
   Die Interpretation vonJabba stimmt.





jabba schrieb:


> Eine nicht zwangläufig erregte Funktion wäre z.B. bei einem Stromstrossschalter gegeben, da es ohne Energie (erregung) in einer Schaltstellung verbleiben kann. Ich hatte mal von Siemens die Relais der Serie LZX: eingesetzt. Die haben zwangsgeführte Kontakt, jedoch konnte man diese über die Handbetätigung feststellen was bemängelt wurde.


----------



## snake_1842 (10 Dezember 2013)

Der beitrag ist zwar etwas älter aber... Müssen Schütze die in Kat. 3 oder 4 eingesetzt werden zwangsführend sein? ich habe gerade gesehen, dass meine Kollegen Schütze ohne Zwangsführung in die zwei kalnalige Abschaltung eingebaut haben.

Zum einen sind es Installationsschütze mit Hilfskontakt von finder zum anderen Installationsschütze von ABB


----------



## holgermaik (11 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Snake.
In deiner angeführten Kategorie ist ein Rückführkreis unerlässlich. Ob du diesen mit Hilfsschaltern in Zwangsführung oder anders realisierst ist dir überlassen. Gegebenenfalls musst du nachweisen, dass deine abweichende Ausführung dem Stand der Technik entspricht.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Safety (11 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
ich kann die Antwort von meinem Vorschreiber nicht so stehen lassen.
Wenn man die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden will und dann auch noch das vereinfachte Verfahren und die Kategorien dann gehört auch die DIN EN ISO 13849-2 dazu hier gilt es dann die grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien je nach Kategorie einzuhalten:
Anhang D: 
Tabelle D2
mechanisch zwangläufig verbundene Kontakte
Anwendung mechanisch zwangläufig verbundener Kontakte, z. B. für
Überwachungsfunktion in Systemen der Kategorie 2, 3 und 4 (siehe
EN 50205, IEC 60947-4-1:2001, Anhang F, IEC 60947-5-1:2003
+ A1:2009, Anhang L).
Hierzu muss man wissen dass ein Schütz ohne Zwangsführung durchaus auch eine Falsche Diagnose abgeben kann da dieser auch einseitig hängen bleiben könnte. Was nütz dann die Diagnose und welchen DC setzt man dann an. Eine FMEA wird zum Schluss kommen Fehler kann nicht immer erkannt werden.


----------



## snake_1842 (11 Dezember 2013)

Ok Safety, genau die Bestätignung habe ich gebraucht. Wird zwar keinen freuen, aber da werden wir diese Schütze wohl austauschen müssen!


----------



## holgermaik (11 Dezember 2013)

Möchte dazu nochmal was anmerken.
Bei Leistungen von jenseits der 250kW ist es schon schwierig ein Schütz mit Zwangsführung zu bekommen.
In diesem Fall bieten verschieden Firmen Überwachungsgeräte an (z.B. Pilz) mit denen eine Trennung der Leistungskreise ebenfalls sicher überwacht werden kann. Natürlich bietet ein normaler Hilfsschalter diese Funktionalität nicht. War auch keine Rede von.
Grüsse Holger


----------

